# Mich. Cheap Champs.



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Mich. State Cheap Champs March 13th At Hobby Hub Raceway,in Lansing, Mich. $20 first class, $15 second class. Bring your own rebuildable stock motor. Trophy's for 1st thru 3rd in all mains, and prizes to be given away. More info to come.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'll mark that down.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is this a ROAR race, or is it the "Unofficial" Champs part duex?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

This will not be a roar race.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:dude:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sweet!


----------



## CP Guy (Sep 4, 2004)

Walt, are you going to do the entry form or do we have to wait for Nick.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Hmmm...will there be open practice on Saturday? What will that cost? Will you be signing autographs throughout the weekend Walt? If so, then I'll bring my Hobby Hub Summer Classic shirts for signing. One final thing. Can I pit near you so I can hear how much you love those shock towers on your TC?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Aaron, in regards to your questions, I will answer them in the order in which they were asked.



1.Yes there will be Open practice on Saturday.

2.No cost for practice.

3.Autographs only for Aaron Bomia... preferably on your chest or bicep.

4. You have Hobby Hub shirts still??? Do they have sleeves??

5. Aaron, for you, I'll let you pit next to Walt.

As for a flyer, I should have one ready within the week.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I still have Hobby Hub T-shirts. And, they are in wearable condition. I'm going to put them on eBay in order to pay for my request below:

Do you have any Novak GTX's in stock? I need one. I'll be paying with Hobby Hub t-shirts.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Any cheerleading contests in the area this year?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Nope, Just a biker rally.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi everyone,

This is Karl from Fort Wayne, IN.
Where do you guys run, and when. I might make your Michigan Cheap Champs race.
I'll try to bring the gang also, Ron Ferguson, Lee Harpe, Phil and Phillip Zimmerman, but I need info. 

Thanx,
Karl


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What's up, Karl! That would be cool to see all of you guys.

The track is in Haslett. It is a little bit east of where the old track at the Outlet Mall was.

I don't know the exact address, but I am sure Nick can provide it.

-Rich


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Here you go:


Directions:

From GR- I-96E to I-69E to exit 94 (East Lansing exit). Left at the first light
(McDonalds on the corner) go straight until you hit Haslett Rd (I thinks it's 3 lights) Turn in at the Haslett Village Square. We are just to the left of the L & L Shop Rite.

From Detroit- I-96W to exit 110 (Okemos Exit). Head north on Okemos Rd for about 8 miles until you hit Haslett Rd. (There's a 7-11 on the right hand corner) Turn right and go about 1/2 mi to Haslett Village Square (it's on the right hand side). We are just to the left of the L&L Shope Rite.

I hope this helps everyone find the new track location.

Nick


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks, Ted!

Karl - when you guys come up, make sure you leave your elephants down there in Fort Wayne:

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/02/01/trainer.killed.ap/index.html

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Karl,

Come on up and birng everyone but leave Cory there...jk Should be a great turn out.

Nick,

Do you have any hotel info for the out of owners? Are you renting out your apt or has Jodie already spoken for the couch?

Brian


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

jody always has 1st dibs.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Brian, I'll get that info this week.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Race sounds great. I hope I can make it. I mean-youve got to have someone to fill the lower mains, right?


Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Nick - Got any GTXs in stock? 

Ray - whatever! you'll kick butt.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

NTwigs said:


> Brian, I'll get that info this week.


forget that info.. on to the important stuff... have you found a place close to the track to replace the old after race hangout?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Ohhh-one more question-will there be a rubber tire class?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

its a carpet race, no rubber tires allowed, LOL


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> its a carpet race, no rubber tires allowed, LOL


 no problem  I was going to see if I could get a little TCS practice in while I was there!!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Mr. Hoo-Hang,

Rubber is for 2 things and they are both when it is dirty.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Mr. Hoo-Hang,
> 
> Rubber is for 2 things and they are both when it is dirty.


Insert insult about rubber and "dirt" here...


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

What do all of you think about having T-shirts for everyone instead of trophys for 1st to 3rd???


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> What do all of you think about having T-shirts for everyone instead of trophys for 1st to 3rd???


A cheap champs cheap t-shirt. As long as "The Bomia" will autograph mine I am all for it.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred B said:


> Insert insult about rubber and "dirt" here...


 I wasnt planning on insert....oh-I better not....


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

walterhenderson said:


> What do all of you think about having T-shirts for everyone instead of trophys for 1st to 3rd???


 
I can see it now... " I raced the Mich Cheap Champs, and all I got was this Cheap T-Shirt!"


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Dat's funny!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> What do all of you think about having T-shirts for everyone instead of trophys for 1st to 3rd???


Can't get any cheaper than that, works for me.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, he could get really cheap and just hand us a piece of loose-leaf paper that he wrote "Congrats. You finished 3rd!" using a Sharpie marker.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Well, he could get really cheap and just hand us a piece of loose-leaf paper that he wrote "Congrats. You finished 3rd!" using a Sharpie marker.


 Leave it to Chang to come up with another Brilliant cost saving technique!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm all about the savings! 

Anyways, doesn't matter to me if there are trophies or t-shirts. I will be just happy to make it to the race.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

You'd better get those cars together then...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I got burned out putting your's together over the summer so I haven't been in the mood to work on mine. 

My cars will be ready for the race. I have over 4 weeks to work on them!


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I think I may be headed that way on the 13th of march. I was wondering if the hobby hub raceway had a web paige?

seth


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds like a good time. I'll probly make it out for that.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

airborn said:


> I think I may be headed that way on the 13th of march. I was wondering if the hobby hub raceway had a web paige?
> seth


http://www.hobbyhubraceway.com/index.asp


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred and Rick:

Hi,

Might not make it Sunday. will post later.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

We will also be having FREE FOOD!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Uh, are you sure you want to be offering that knowing Aaron is planning on being there? We better seat him far away from the food table.

Btw: I have convinced Jeff (Durling) to come out and race that day!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

More great news--- We will be having great prizes to be given away from our race sponcers, Team Associated, Reedy, Jaco, Parma and more.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Will there be a "Get Your Picture Taken With Walter Henderson" session much like at the Snowbirds where you could get your pic taken with "Ms. Snowbirds?"


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Will there be a "Get Your Picture Taken With Walter Henderson" session much like at the Snowbirds where you could get your pic taken with "Ms. Snowbirds?"


I'd pay extra to get a picture that doesn't feature Walt. I would however like to get my photo taken with my hero Rich Chang. I don't feel I should have to pay for that though, as I am vice-president of his fan club.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If you are at the race, you can have a pic with me. But, I need the money, so you'll only get a discount. Now, if you were president, then you'd get it for free. Maybe you can ask Shields to abdicate the throne?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Protoform will also be sending some prizes to be given away!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> If you are at the race, you can have a pic with me. But, I need the money, so you'll only get a discount. Now, if you were president, then you'd get it for free. Maybe you can ask Shields to abdicate the throne?


 I'm actually planning a little coup...... lol!!!!


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

This looks great for a warm-up to the Nats guys. This should work for me to run some 12th mod especially since i can't make it to the Mich. St. Champs this weekend. Looking forward to being at this race.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

IB cells-yay or nay?
Thank you,
Ray


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> IB cells-yay or nay?
> Thank you,
> Ray


 Hey......Did you say "Yay or Nay" Ray?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I did OKay!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, no way?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg-you dont say?? but still IB? Yay Or Nay??


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I say yay, who care's anyway. Most cells are the same today. ay. Wow, my head hurts now. It looks like Cates and I might be able to make the cheap champs. Should be a fun time.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

And, hopefully you won't glitch at the new place!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Bring 'em and run 'em. It doesn't matter to me... but, if you bring a pack for me to run, I definitely wouldn't mind. LOL!

-Rich



rayhuang said:


> Greg-you dont say?? but still IB? Yay Or Nay??


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> And, hopefully you won't glitch at the new place!


 True. Different radio, different car, different place. It should be okay. 

Tim


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich Chang said:


> Will there be a "Get Your Picture Taken With Walter Henderson" session much like at the Snowbirds where you could get your pic taken with "Ms. Snowbirds?"



HA HA HA HA!! I think I'll just come hang out for the day to get all the laughs!!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> Greg-you dont say?? but still IB? Yay Or Nay??


 Ray, They will be ok to run. 

The biggest rule will be roar approved stock motors.

Walter


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Walt-stock?? Whats stock?? Just kidding-I had entertained the idea of being the Modified Jam car at this race. HOpefuly youll have a few heats of mod sedan.
Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm just running mod and stock 1/12th. Durling is going to either run my TC or the one he ran at Cleveland 3 years ago.

-Rich


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Dur....Who?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> Ray, They will be ok to run.
> 
> The biggest rule will be roar approved stock motors.
> 
> Walter


Or is that Walter approved stock motors???


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Who's all planning to run mod, if anyone?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll run mod 12th...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't think Bobby cares about 1/12th, doofus.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> I don't think Bobby cares about 1/12th, doofus.


 He cares about 12th scale, it just scares him........


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

mod something or other sounds good to me!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Mod TC needs a special rule amendment for this event: Mod motors have 14 or fewer turns. (Call it the DJ rule) :jest:


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Kevin M , You didn't like being beaten by 19t in Mod ? If I run Mod , it'll be with 19t, unless there is a 19t class . I'm not up for full Mod yet .LOL

Bob:wave:


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

For you out-of-towners here is a list of the hotels within 15 min of the track:

Holiday Inn Express Okemos- 517-347-6690

Hampton Inn Okemos- 517 349-6100

Fairfield Inn Okemos- 517-347-1000

Comfort Inn Okemos- 517-349-8700

Hampton Inn East Lansing- 517-324-2072

Super 8 Motel East Lansing- 517-337-1621

Red Roof Inn Lansing- 517-332-2575

I'm trying work a rate out with one of these hotels, but nothing yet.

Bob, there is a 19T class.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> Kevin M , You didn't like being beaten by 19t in Mod ? If I run Mod , it'll be with 19t, unless there is a 19t class . I'm not up for full Mod yet .LOL
> 
> Bob:wave:


I didn't run Mod at Larrys. I was just giving Dave a hard time. HOWEVER, on a slightly serious note, people who don't regularly run Modified don't get the point of Mod. It's NOT to run more laps or get quicker lap times than the "lower" classes (although this is a goal  ). The point of Mod is to see which driver can best tame the savage beast of a low-turn motor. Running a wimpy one makes the driver's job too easy.


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Cheap Champs Flyer


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

kevinm said:


> It's NOT to run more laps or get quicker lap times than the "lower" classes (although this is a goal  ).


 But for Walt, its all about the Fast Lap.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Kevin , j/k , I thought that rule was to be implimented , after the summer classic last year . Dave is fast running a mabuchi ! I didn't run the Larrys "State?" race , but plan on gettting back from an outa state trip to run the CHEAP CHAMPS ! 1/12th only I think , as my TC3 skills are lacking , maybe though !
Bob and don't forget the "torque steer " LOL


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> 1/12th only I think , as my TC3 skills are lacking , maybe though !


So you are syaing you have 12th skillz.....hahahaha...jk...Hope to see you there and bring Timmmaaaaaaaayyyy! We need to find out if the place is glitch proof. 20 says it is.....jk


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> ... I thought that rule was to be implimented , after the summer classic last year ....


Apparently, Larry's didn't get the memo....

Next time, Dave gets a "handout" mod. (The 11-turns they were giving away as prizes could have worked...)


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

deleted


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

So does that mean no 4 magnet motors for stock? JW.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Nope, no 4 mag motors for stock. Roar stock motors only.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

OK-less than a week now. I know weve got Fred and Chang up for Mod 12th. Whos running mod sedan? I think I am in for mod sedan only.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'll be running both mod's... Maybe Walter, Terry, Fred, Rich, Aaron, Miles, Jeff S., Dave, Bobby, Rielly, etc, who knows who will show up.... and what they will run????


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

No TC for me. Just 1/12th stock and mod. 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nick, did you figure out room rates for this weekend?


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Shush, big bully!

I hope there will be a lot of folks at the track on Sunday! I am looking forward to being able to drive around a track.  I'm not looking forward to getting my butt kicked, but oh well!

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich-looking like 9pm or so now.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That's okay, that just means you are going to be up later working on my stuff. Just remember that we are leaving at 6:00a so get at least an hour of sleep.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> So you are syaing you have 12th skillz.....hahahaha...jk...Hope to see you there and bring Timmmaaaaaaaayyyy! We need to find out if the place is glitch proof. 20 says it is.....jk


 I'll be there. I am gona run Stock TC. Just gotta find a 2 mag motor to run there now. Maybe i'll build up a Cleveland motor.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> I'll be there. I am gona run Stock TC. Just gotta find a 2 mag motor to run there now. Maybe i'll build up a Cleveland motor.
> 
> Tim



Tim, is the Cleveland motor legal ? I think Fred said any ROAR stock motor.
Anybody ?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Barry, we are allowing the Cleveland style Handout motors. Although they are not ROAR legal, they are a "SPEC" stock motor.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

NTwigs said:


> Barry, we are allowing the Cleveland style Handout motors. Although they are not ROAR legal, they are a "SPEC" stock motor.


 Thanks Nick:thumbsup:. That makes my life a little easier. I have a bunch of these motors sitting around. I have a monster on loan right now, just in case I couldn't run them.

See you there.

Tim


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Tim or Barry,

What is a "Cleveland Style" motor? How does it differ from a Monster Stock or other stock motors?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The Cleveland motor is just the new "handout" motor and is the same as the Monster except the can plating, endbell color, and I think the way it's balanced. They're not really any faster, just a little different because of the plating on the can.

I really don't want the binary things to be legal. If you guys decide that we can run those, I'll pull out my version of a 27 turn stock (9x3).


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello,

I got a few questions. What are the dimensions of the track? Whats been the rollout there in 12th mod-lets say a 11 turn KR motor or a 10turn Ti?

And last-how many hours of practice Sunday morning?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ray, practice for everyone else I assume will be from 7:00a-10:30a. However, you will still be finishing getting my cars finished for me at that time, so you won't have time to practice. So, don't bother planning to do so. 

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thats ok-as long as your in the kitchen making me a tasty western omellete (I just realized I have no idea how to spell ommelett, ommalet, ommlet, omellette) and some buttermilk pancakes-alls good.

Ray


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Kevin said:


> Tim or Barry,
> 
> What is a "Cleveland Style" motor? How does it differ from a Monster Stock or other stock motors?
> 
> ...


 Binary arm in a monster can.. Like Fred said, it is a chrome can, purple endbell and it had a black tag on the arm and is epoxy balanced. Sometimes. Out of my 3 at Cleveland, 1 was balanced and it was a turd compared to the ones without any epoxy on it.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Binary arm in a monster can.. Like Fred said, it is a chrome can, purple endbell and it had a black tag on the arm and is epoxy balanced. Sometimes. Out of my 3 at Cleveland, 1 was balanced and it was a turd compared to the ones without any epoxy on it.
> 
> Tim



Yea ......what he said !


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Fred B said:


> I really don't want the binary things to be legal. If you guys decide that we can run those, I'll pull out my version of a 27 turn stock (9x3).


That would be a KevinM Stock motor.... "Honest, it's stock right out of the package!"


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> Binary arm in a monster can.. Like Fred said, it is a chrome can, purple endbell and it had a black tag on the arm and is epoxy balanced. Sometimes. Out of my 3 at Cleveland, 1 was balanced and it was a turd compared to the ones without any epoxy on it.
> 
> Tim


The motors at Cleveland had a lot of amp draw and a lot (a real lot) of RPM. If they are supposed to be like a Monster they aren't. Ours were all terds but that could have been what I didn't do to them. I just didn't have time, only 12 hours between runs!!!

Ted


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ted, you coming this weekend?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ted, you coming this weekend?


Yep, I don't know what Bobby is going to do, he leaves for the Nationals Monday. Stock Sedan for this old man.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> That would be a KevinM Stock motor.... "Honest, it's stock right out of the package!"


Greg - I NEVER said it was a stock motor. It's a 27-turn (with a couple pit stops at the comm). :jest:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well-tomorrow night I find out how bad I suck in modified. I too might be strugglng to build up some killer stock motors if tomorrow nights a bust lol


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rayhuang said:


> Well-tomorrow night I find out how bad I suck in modified. I too might be strugglng to build up some killer stock motors if tomorrow nights a bust lol


If you think you suck...just remember what it felt like to pull that trigger!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> If you think you suck...just remember what it felt like to pull that trigger!!!!!:thumbsup:


 Your so right-you know I always go back to thinking about the summer I ran 1/8th scale on-road. For a beginner like me you survived the infield as best you could so you could get that thrill every lap on the back straight and see that missle go 60+mph. I had a Hand ported Collari motor that was just a rocket.

Same running mod 12th. Baby the car in the infield-run tight-try not to hit anything too hard and _zing_ down the back straight. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Ted Flack:

Hi,

come on run 19t. stock is boring besides I had fun running with you at Halo.



(Not DaWrench)


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rayhuang said:


> infield-run tight-try not to hit anything too hard


 
hahhahahaha


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

That's Ray-Ray Just telling it like it is!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I was getting worried about the weather making the drive north-but so far it looks like snow only Sat. morning. I sure hope I get to race with you guys Sunday. Definately looking like I will be a moving chicane in mod touring, but I'll still have fun.

Ray


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah Ray, Rob K. and myself are coming up late Saturday night and checking into the Super 8 so i'm praying for no snow also. 

We should be at the doors brite and early 7-7:30 am on Sunday for some needed practice, btw what's the track layout going to look like? Any pics to be seen here or on the Hobby Hub thread? 

We're definitely looking forward to seeing all of you guys and having some fun with our 12th mod's. -D.A.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Nick,

Thanks for a great race. I had a fun day (even tho it was trying at times.  ). You did a great job.

Jeff meant to thank you for letting him use your radio, which used to be Fred's radio, which used to be Jeff's radio. LOL!

It was great seeing all those familiar faces!

-Rich


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Good show Nick...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey-Thanks for a well run race. I had a good time. NOw-what the heck happened to my 12th scale??? Man was it a big stinky pile today. Greg-I tried to give you a run for TQ in the thrd qualifier-but alas-seems I need a lot more mod wheeltime!!

See ya guys around,
Ray


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

rayhuang said:


> NOw-what the heck happened to my 12th scale??? Man was it a big stinky pile today.
> Ray


But you wrote on another thread that it was really good?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

OH David-your gonna make me defend myself on this B/S? OK-for fun I will. Thursday night I ran pretty well with the MOd 12th-said that on the Gate thread. Sunday in Lansing-for whatever reason my helios wouldnt work in HSR, 2ch mode with the analog servo. Maybe becaue of all the other radios and cars not present at the Gates practice night. I kept resetting epa's trims, etc and it would come out different everytime. Then during the races I squeeze the throttle ever so gently and get a full throttle blast. Or I'd turn the car full lock and get maybe half steering throw making me think my car was tweaked-or somethings biding the t-plate or steering-but it wasnt. So by the time I had my car totally screwed up I realized it was all in the radio. So I get the radio sorted out-in normal mode and 3ch-for third qualifier I am 10% too low on dual rate so I slowly inch it up 2% per lap for 5 laps-then it takes meanwhile to get used to having 10% more steering. Then in the Main I didnt tighten my left hub enough and it came loose.

So-like I said a big stinkie pile. Agreed?

BIg thanks to Rich and Debbie, Jeff and Aaron for the tools lol. NOw I am still looking for some black balls!!?!?!?!?! anyone have any? :lol:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, it was good to see you again! Keep wheel'n the mod car and you'll be alright! eventually.... Besides, you were what, like 46 laps-47 lasp faster then David was anyways?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Ray, it was good to see you again! Keep wheel'n the mod car and you'll be alright! eventually.... Besides, you were what, like 46 laps-47 lasp faster then David was anyways?


 Good luck this week-You were well on your way to TQ'ng mod 12th-too. You should do well at Nats!! Have fun in the Van-buckle up and hang-on!!!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

You run a great show Nick !! Thanks.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Thank you Ray, I just need to remember to stay calm!! lol


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

I just want to thank everyone for coming out yesterday!! 72 entries, no too shabby! I was good seeing all of the old faces coming out of the woodwork for this race. Man, a guy takes 3 years off, pulls his old TC3 off the shelf, and almost wins the A. Kinda impressive, huh?

Most of the mains had tight racing and 3 of the last 4 were won on the last lap.

Once again, I hope everyone had fun, because I know I did!!


*Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock: Chuck Lonergan with 29/5:07.56*
*-- Sedan Stock - A Main -*
*- **Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 2 29 5:07.32 Joe Trandell*
*2 6 29 5:07.70 Jeff Durling*
*3 4 28 5:03.15 Jason Exelby*
*4 3 28 5:04.34 Barry Z*
*5 5 28 5:05.33 Jesse Holman*
*6 8 28 5:05.60 Jay Victor*
*7 7 28 5:09.44 Ted Flack*
*-- 1 --- DNS --- Chuck Lonergan*
*-- Sedan Stock - B Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 6 27 5:02.62 Kyle Munson*
*2 3 27 5:05.73 Fred Knapp*
*3 5 27 5:06.09 Marty Whitehead*
*4 1 22 4:12.25 Andrew Knapp*
*5 2 14 3:50.02 Tim Stamper*
*6 7 5 0:55.70 Jeff Cook*
*7 4 5 0:58.81 Steven Stewart*
*-- Sedan Stock - C Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 1 27 5:07.61 Jason Blades*
*2 3 27 5:11.35 Nick Bol*
*3 4 26 5:00.32 Matt DeRop*
*4 5 26 5:03.31 Randy Bragg*
*5 6 26 5:10.54 Dalton Guggemos*
*-- 2 --- DNS --- Brent Owen*
*-- Sedan Stock - D Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 1 24 5:05.93 RoShawn Jackson*
*2 2 24 5:12.92 Joey Aldrich*
*3 4 23 5:08.26 Roy Aldrich*
*4 5 21 5:00.35 Bruce Owen*
*5 6 20 5:06.74 Chris Diamond*
*6 3 14 3:05.00 Rick Bol*
*-- Sedan Stock - E Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 1 23 5:13.78 Dwayne Munson*
*2 6 21 5:12.15 Kirt Dillon*
*3 2 20 5:13.44 Al Larmann*
*4 4 18 5:10.48 Dan Guggemos*
*5 3 7 1:35.27 Mike Larmann*
*6 5 5 2:04.40 Kevin Jackson *

*Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12th Stock: **Chuck Lonergan with 46/8:02.14* 

*-- 1/12th Stock - A Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 2 46 8:03.50 Terry Rott*
*2 4 46 8:09.70 Fred Baumgartner*
*3 3 46 8:10.91 Aaron Bomia*
*4 6 45 8:00.84 Rich Chang*
*5 5 45 8:07.20 Joe Trandell*
*6 7 43 8:02.20 Tom Heys*
*7 8 41 7:29.04 Rob King*
*-- 1 --- DNS --- Chuck Lonergan*
*-- 1/12th Stock - B Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 1 45 8:09.65 Jody Flipse*
*2 3 44 8:09.51 Bob Cates*
*3 5 43 8:06.81 Matt DeRop*
*4 2 43 8:08.39 Jay Victor*
*5 4 42 8:07.75 Brad Baker*
*6 7 41 8:06.12 Dick Monahan*
*7 6 40 8:12.15 Gene Parker*
*-- 8 --- DNS --- Walter Henderson*

*Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan 19T: **Damon*
*Converse with 29/5:00.72*
*-- Sedan 19T - A Main -- *
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 2 30 5:08.25 Derek Manchester*
*2 1 29 5:04.86 Damon Converse*
*3 5 29 5:08.00 Mark Rodney*
*4 3 29 5:09.38 Rick Monahan*
*5 4 28 5:01.09 Willie Thomas*
*6 6 28 5:01.98 Apl-Head*
*-- Sedan 19T - B Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 1 28 5:00.27 Tim Brink*
*2 2 28 5:04.30 Jeff Cook*
*3 5 28 5:05.25 Brent Owen*
*4 3 28 5:09.58 Kevin Marcy*
*5 4 28 5:10.10 Sean Bain*

*Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Modified: **Greg Anthony with 30/5:07.59*

*-- Sedan Modified - A Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 1 30 5:07.68 Greg Anthony*
*2 2 29 5:04.57 James Reilly*
*3 3 29 5:10.26 Ray Huang*
*4 4 2 0:18.44 Kevin Marcy*

*Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12th Modified: **Fred Baumgartner with 49/8:05.48*
*-- 1/12th Modified - A Main --*
*Pos Car Laps time name*
*1 1 49 8:02.46 Fred Baumgartner*
*2 2 49 8:02.77 Terry Rott*
*3 3 47 8:02.03 Greg Anthony*
*4 4 47 8:10.71 Dave Arnold*
*5 5 46 7:53.19 Rich Chang*
*6 7 32 6:08.54 Brad Baker*
*7 6 25 5:07.72 Ray Huang*


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Nick,

Thanks for a great race. Free lunch, t-shirt, give aways, how cool is that! Doesn't seem like a "Cheap" race to me (at least for you).

How about that Durling guy, I guess practice is not such a great idea after all.

Thanks again,

Ted


----------



## CP Guy (Sep 4, 2004)

I wish I could have stayed to see the 1/12th mod race. It seems altmost as good as the 1/12th a-main. To see Aaron come from 2/3 of a lap down and take the lead at one point was amasing. The whole atmosphere was very good at the track that day. Everyone was ready to race and we gave it are all with the good of the hobby in mind. Thanks Nick for the great day and Walt for the great give-aways. Unfortunately Walt was sick so we did not see him on Sunday, but with everyone else is was great to meet quite a few new people and seem some of the best drivers in the nation racing at the CHEAP CHAMPS.........


----------

